# Show something ugly from your country



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll post some pictures soon


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

From my Country:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ohh, all the poverty - that goes for India AND Hong Kong.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

here is something ugly from my country:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

FREKI said:


>


i think that graffiti is pretty beautiful.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Herr Lind said:


> I'll post some pictures soon


We're waiting.


----------



## DeTaipa (Oct 26, 2008)

BaRrZaKh said:


> From my Country:


You are gay?:lol:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

(from index.hu)
You can find more "revealing" things about he on the net. She's called "Maria Geronazzo"...I warned you!!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

l'eau said:


> i think that graffiti is pretty beautiful.


I don't, butthe picture is also the symbol of an area known as Christiania that used to be old military baracks that now houses a hippy colony known for illegals drugs and not paying property taxes...

It's a huge area in the center of the city being wasted on these people with no respect for neither law, building codes or their fellow tax paying citizens 










Luckily their time is doomed and the government have made new plans for the area, but that is about 20 years too late imo ( but better late than never right.. )


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

They: The "honorable" president, and the "honorable" ex president.











And this: Riachuelo, one of the most contaminated places in the world, located in Buenos Aires (obviously not in the turistic and rich zones, but also in poor areas, and politicians don't do anything)










Another bad things is that, the indians in Chaco province are literally dying slowly, and like every time in this country, the politicians don't do anything hno:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Irma Serrano








That's actually a good picture of her, you don't wanna see the bad ones.


----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> Irma Serrano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: que malo con la tigresa!!! :nuts:


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i like them


----------



## lao172zi (Nov 10, 2008)

*Interesting Q and A*

1.Q：How can you most irritate a farmer？A：By treading on his corn？2.Q：Which is the strongest creature in the world？A：The snail. It carries its house on its back3.Q：What do people do in a clock factory？A：They make faces all day.4.Q：How do you stop a sleepwalker from walking in his sleep？A：Keep him awake.------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







There have cheap AOC Power Leveling,buy MapleStory Mesos,buy RuneScape Gold,sell WARHAMMER ONLINE GOLD,SilkRoad Gold knowledge in our site.LWBWelcome to our wow power leveling site:www.toppowerlevel.net


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

javi itzhak said:


> i like them



Whaaaaaaaaaat??????


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

hno:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Janica Kostelić


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> i like them


I don't.... they're just a couple of corrupts.... And she tries to show herself as a good person who thinks in poor people, and also tries to imitate Evita Peron, but she can't, because she's just an oligarch... And he's the most corrupt president I've never seen (after Carlos Men*m)... well, they're of the same ilk.

Have you noted I hate them?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------

